# Starting the new frog room



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

We bought our house in 2013 and since then have had the dream of making one hell of a frog room.. well we decided now was the time. Two truck loads of lumber later and a few hours telling jokes with a friend while we hammer down on a chop saw.. and the framing for two racks is done. Have one wall to finish to house the grow outs, that will be finished on Wednesday! Here is the start of our paradise! All of our tanks will be 40 gallon breeders turned into verts or horizontal with sliding or hinged doors.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

This is going to be awesome. I'm subscribed. Now get to work! 😝


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Mohlerbear said:


> This is going to be awesome. I'm subscribed. Now get to work! 😝
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trust me, we want to! LOL we have 8 tanks in another room in the house completely empty. Get the rack built, get tanks in place, secure lighting, zoopoxy the hell out of some faux rocks.. The list never ends my friend. Should have the racks completely done and plywood shelves added by this weekend. Hopfully we'll have the lumber left over to finish off the corner areas of the room for additional shelves for storage.. tadpoles, fly media, cups, lids.. you know the usual lol. The closet is going to be completely revamped as well to really make use of the space and get a custom rack inside for our bug cultures. Pulling out all the stops here.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Nismo95 said:


> Trust me, we want to! LOL we have 8 tanks in another room in the house completely empty. Get the rack built, get tanks in place, secure lighting, zoopoxy the hell out of some faux rocks.. The list never ends my friend. Should have the racks completely done and plywood shelves added by this weekend. Hopfully we'll have the lumber left over to finish off the corner areas of the room for additional shelves for storage.. tadpoles, fly media, cups, lids.. you know the usual lol. The closet is going to be completely revamped as well to really make use of the space and get a custom rack inside for our bug cultures. Pulling out all the stops here.



Love it! Can not wait! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

Great job! That looks like a very exciting addition to the Tri-Cities area!

-Drew


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks! You from around here? Can't tell on tapatalk


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

......rad


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

Nice, keep the pictures coming &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Finishing up the cross supports. This weekend should mean plywood in place. Then putting some empty tanks in place so my girlfriend can have her play room back haha. She has all her shoes and make up in her own room since I have frogs in another. Tried the panarama shot to give an idea of what we are working with. The short stand under the window will hold about 25 5.5 gallon grow out tanks. Top shelf will be for deli cups for tadpoles. And beside that we will make two column shelves that are only 15"x15" but they will store extra supplies and what not. Utilizing all space possible.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Maybe if I feel like learning how to do it, I'll shoot a video with my phone to really give an idea of what we are trying to accomplish


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

So.. got the plywood done as said.. coated everything in drylok to just help protect the wood a little from any accidental dripping or just general humidity. Put 6 tanks in place and moved two of the temp tubs into position just for easier feeding.. now I won't have to move the bins out of a bakers rack to remove the lid. Less stress for the frogs. Here is a picture of the first section of the rack! All 40 gallon breeders are being used.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

This is coming out awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Mohlerbear said:


> This is coming out awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! We like to think so too. I still need to drylok the other 2 stands. Going to be quite the chore! But, this is a marathon run not a sprint  I know for the 4 tanks set horizontal on that rack we are keeping azureus, cobalts, leucs, and mint terribs. No clue on the 4 verticals. Or the other 12 tanks going on the other rack.. the 4 verts on this rack will be thumbnails, the other 12 will be pumilio morphs. Sooooooo if anyone has suggestions for cool/rarer species chime in now! the 6 horizontals on the other rack will likely house larger obligates. The 6 verticals I have no clue what pum morphs should call that home. lol


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Can not wait! You're right, it's a marathon not a sprint. 😝


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

Sweet, Im fortunate enough to have a supporting wife when it comes to my hobby, I tell her I need it and she just says okay lol it may be a crooked eye okay sometimes but its an okay none the less! awesome job so far! if I wasn't planning on moving soon I would probably finish the basement off for just this purpose! 

Edit: PS your electric company is going to love you! 
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

They won't mind me too much! Using led lights rather then t8 ballasts. Should actually save money going this route. Lol we had a bunch of strip t8 and t5 fixtures and even then the bill wasn't that high


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

Nismo95 said:


> Thanks! You from around here? Can't tell on tapatalk


No. I live down in Salem Oregon, but I do have family in Pasco, and Kennewick. So I do frenqeunt the tri-cites area from time to time. Your shelves are looking great!!! 

-Drew


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Drewbacca said:


> No. I live down in Salem Oregon, but I do have family in Pasco, and Kennewick. So I do frenqeunt the tri-cites area from time to time. Your shelves are looking great!!!
> 
> -Drew


Sweet deal man. Let me know the next time you come up. Welcome to stop by!


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

Nismo95 said:


> Sweet deal man. Let me know the next time you come up. Welcome to stop by!


That sounds great! Hopefully soon, I'm ready for a short road trip! My father and step mother live up in Seattle too. So we usually take I-90, and then I-82 thru Yakima to tri-cites just for fun on our way back from visiting them. It usually is my counter to the gurenteed question, "you went to seattle? Well why didn't you come visit us since you were already in Washington?" Lol!

-Drew


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Drewbacca said:


> That sounds great! Hopefully soon, I'm ready for a short road trip! My father and step mother live up in Seattle too. So we usually take I-90, and then I-82 thru Yakima to tri-cites just for fun on our way back from visiting them. It usually is my counter to the gurenteed question, "you went to seattle? Well why didn't you come visit us since you were already in Washington?" Lol!
> 
> -Drew


my favorite is explaining to people where tri-cities even is.. lol. "is it near seattle?" yeah if you consider 3.5 hours near.. Couple hours in either direction to get out of this boring desert. lol


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

Lol! I know what you mean. People out of state associate everything "Oregon" with Portland down here. I love Portland, but for christ sakes, didn't anyone ever care to realize that Oregon has a capital city named "Salem?" It seems alot of people down here also want to be assosiated with Portland so much, that even Vancover people tell others that they are from Portland! Lol! 

-Drew


----------



## Bighurt (Jun 18, 2011)

Drewbacca said:


> even Vancover people tell others that they are from Portland! Lol!
> 
> -Drew


That's probably because if you tell people you're from Vancouver, WA. They will assume you either mean Vancouver, BC or you are on the Washington side of the border. Either is wrong and neither is close.


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

Bighurt said:


> That's probably because if you tell people you're from Vancouver, WA. They will assume you either mean Vancouver, BC or you are on the Washington side of the border. Either is wrong and neither is close.


Most people in the pacific NW are very aware of that distinction. But that is the point I was emphasizing. A lot of people who live in Vancover Washington commute to portland daily, because it is in fact very close to portland. Just across the Columbia River. Only a 5 minute drive across the 5, or 205 freeway bridge. The joke in the Portland area is Vancover residents, when asked where they live will jokingly say, " oh I'm from North, north Portland." Everyone knows what they mean, but it's harious! Lol! 

-Drew


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Not much of an update. Have not done much with the room since the last picture. However! We are going to be receiving a group of understory leucs soon and we are super stoked for that. And we will likely finish up the drylok painting tonight and tomorrow. Then it's on to having the lighting made for us and purchased then on to building the vivariums. So stay tuned.


----------



## senegal927 (Sep 24, 2014)

Following! Excited to see the end result


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Well well well... Look what we have here... Got our group of 5 understory leucs today. Said to be proven so now to play the waiting game. So excited and love the patterns on these guys.


----------



## mridener1 (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm interested in lighting and supplemental power supply.

What type of LEDs are you using? Multiple strips or prefabricated bars?

Are you running everything off of existing outlets or have you run a breaker to this room alone with additional outlets.

Looks great!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

The led lights are made for us by easyledlighting and we have them build them with as many modules as we need. They are low low profile and can pinned up with thumb tacks or small screws. 5000k rating and though we love the visual loom of 6500k we have had some amazing growth with these. The most we will have is 6 modules linked to one plug and we just ad that to a surge protector. I don't plan on adding another breaker or box.


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

everything looks great, I would have put the tubs on the top to maximize viewing of the tanks when they are finished


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Dart guy 16 said:


> everything looks great, I would have put the tubs on the top to maximize viewing of the tanks when they are finished


No worries, those tubs will be replaced with 40 gallon breeders  they are just a temporary setup for frogs until this is all finished. However, these tubs are setup better then some peoples vivs so breeding is continueing even as we speak haha.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

So just a quick glimpse of it as it sits.. pretty messy I know. I had just enough lumber left over to build our bug rack today too. It's ugly but it will work. Just need one sheet of plywood and it will all be done... Wood wise lol


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

I need to hear feedback from the public watching this thread... I need some input on background designs. Should I start making boat loads or faux rocks and almost make a mosaic back ground... Or the pressed cork tiles with a few branches foamed on and a couple faux rocks in each viv. I just can not decide here. Ideally the verts will likely be just the back we'll but the horizontally set ones COULD be 3 sided.. I want to hear what everyone has to say on this.


----------



## Bighurt (Jun 18, 2011)

A long time ago I wanted to build a wall of vivaria where the background looked as if it was one wall. So that the glass appeared to have just been placed in grooves and that the whole thing was one defined piece.

Fortunately I never did that.

The simple fact is enclosures move, whether because you add or remove to meet the collection needs or viv failure & maintenance.

If it was me, either every one would be unique or a broad theme. However I would not want them to have to be in a particular order.

On glass tanks I like the 2 sided or rather 1/2...1...1/2. Gives it a bit of open feel yet still defines the edge.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

So... Been a while since I chimed in... I am only posting this to say things are changing in a HUGE way for us... So everything you have seen or read.. scrap it.. this room is being redone again.. And the next time you get pictures... I promise it will be a jaw dropper! 😁


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Look, if you have dragged us along for all this time only to scrap the awesome frog room and turn it in to a baby room I'm getting someone to put feces in your mailbox...cause that's not cool man.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Sammie said:


> Look, if you have dragged us along for all this time only to scrap the awesome frog room and turn in to a baby room I'm getting someone to put feces in your mailbox...cause that's not cool man.


I wish I could give that infinite likes.. best comment ever. But thankfully no babies!!! Just got a puppy and I can barely handle that stress.


----------



## Bighurt (Jun 18, 2011)

Sammie said:


> Look, if you have dragged us along for all this time only to scrap the awesome frog room and turn it in to a baby room I'm getting someone to put feces in your mailbox...cause that's not cool man.


feces does send a point.

However;

https://shipyourenemiesglitter.com/

Glitter makes a mess. 

I don't have any involvement in the above aside from, why didn't I think of that.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm guessing someone got some prefab ed tanks that have been seen on fb.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

bsr8129 said:


> I'm guessing someone got some prefab ed tanks that have been seen on fb.


Nice guess!!!! But wrong haha


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Well... The plan fell through so back to the original plan... No loss on my end except big dreams. To fill you all in I was going to be getting my hands on the zoomed euro display units.. 5 to be exact. Which would mean 45 vivs over all instead of 20 like planned. But! It fell through and we are back to where we left off.. now a quick picture of one of the 40 gallon tanks we made progress on tonight.. this will either house or leucs or our azureus. Can't decide which yet


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Scrapped that tank design and going another route.... Just couldn't make up our minds... But a sneak peak to satisfy anyone still tagging along for the ride...


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

So.. I've been throwing this up on Facebook groups for updates.. so may as well get it done here... Some pictures of the verts being done.. enjoy




























Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice man!
I like the uniform look, very soothing for a neurotic guy like me

Now hurry up and finish it!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

I would love to have these finished tonight! But I am stuck at work.. I need leaf litter, glass doors cut, and plants.. now if someone wants to donate some spiffy plants for the wood.. I am open to receive a package or two 😉

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Great work! Hardscape is gorgeous! I can not wait to see your frogroom finished!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Not much has changed.. brought the other 4 tanks up stairs and got the misting heads and lines fed. Waiting on glass shop to get done with doors at this moment before letting the cycling begin. This is where she stands as of now.. first package of plants arrives Wednesday hopefully!










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks awesome bro! Can not wait to see it with the plants. That shit better be done Wednesday night so I can see pics Thursday. 😝


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, to be quite honest you wont be seeing much. Mainly just rectiflora in a couple of the vivariums. Gotta wait for payday so I can grab another 50lb bag of hydroballs to finish the false bottom in the other 3 vivariums. But, I will gladly post up pictures of rectiflora and a couple other plants I am getting in this package 



Mohlerbear said:


> Looks awesome bro! Can not wait to see it with the plants. That shit better be done Wednesday night so I can see pics Thursday. 😝
> 
> 
> Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

